# weight GAINING problems...h-drol?



## Morgasm (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am 22 years old, I am 6' tall and i only weigh 136lbs. I have been working out for more then 2 years now and I mean i've SMASHED...only to gain a little cut but im still small. I went to the Dr. and my testerone levels are normal so i dont know what the problem is...I eat like crazy and i drink cytosports "cytogainer" after workouts which is high in protein and ive already been through 6 or 7 of the big containers of it...so I came across reading about prohormones and recently I purchased a bottle of H-drol and a bottle of liver support and maybe this will do the trick. If not I guess im screwed....BUT my main question to people who have experience here is what all do you actually NEED when taking a PH....I've been reading non-stop for the last month on different ph's and everything but I just want to know what all I need to do to try this out.....oh and if anyone has any other tips throw them at me. thanks


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cant give to much help with the PH, but you should have a thryroid panel done by Dr.,, also what type of workouts are you doing when you are trying to put on size?


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 10, 2010)

what is your diet and workout routine like some people think what theyre doing and eating is alot when its not.  Also PH aren't really the type of thing you "just try out"  if your diet and routine aren't up to par u wont gain anything from PH except a bunch of problems you dont want or need.  Also you could have genetic issues which would not allow your body to fully respond to effects of PH's.  I know this isnt what you wanna hear but I hope it helps


----------



## Built (Mar 10, 2010)

FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Kindly enter a typical day's worth of food and post up the total calories. I wanna see this.


----------



## Morgasm (Mar 12, 2010)

*sry guys*

sorry I havnt replied in a few days but i talked to alot of ppl and like one of you said...I THOUGHT i was eating right because to me it seemed alot but apparently I need to eat way more so i guess thats the plan for now.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 13, 2010)

6' 136lbs....go see a doc bro, and like others have said, an endocrinologist should run some tests.  What's your daily caloric/protein intake like?

/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2010)

thats a bit young for roids...JMO


----------



## quark (Mar 13, 2010)

Morgasm said:


> sorry I havnt replied in a few days but i talked to alot of ppl and like one of you said...I THOUGHT i was eating right because to me it seemed alot but apparently* I need to eat way more so i guess thats the plan for now*.



That is your best start. Do the FitDay stuff like Built recommended. Read the stickies in the diet and also training forums. Wealth of info there. A trip to the doc like Vic said is also a good idea. H-Drol is not really for putting on the pounds anyway IMO. It's more for cutting/recomp. Best of luck.


----------



## Get Some (Mar 16, 2010)

*H-Drol*

If you do decide you need a PH in the future, do NOT take H-drol if you are looking to gain mass. H-drol is better for recomp or cutting.


----------



## bboyz (Mar 16, 2010)

H-Drol puts on 8-10 lean pounds and still people say it's not good for mass. That's pretty good in my book...and yes, LEAN lbs...


----------



## Built (Mar 17, 2010)

How much extra did you eat, and over what time frame did you make these gains?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd like to see the calories on an average too.


----------



## bboyz (Mar 21, 2010)

Honestly, diet was pretty strict...ate really clean (egg whites, chicken, vegetables, etc..) Around 3,000 calories a day with about 250-300 grams of protein and low carbs. But 8lbs is nothing on H-Drol, I have heard of 12-15lbs...don't know how clean their diets were.


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 21, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> What's your daily caloric/protein intake like?
> 
> /V



Victor & Built are exactly right. Let them know what your nutrition is like. I'll bet you they'll tell you to boost your protein up to 1.5 g/lb of body weight.

Nutrition is the key. You can work your ass off in the gym, but if your nutrition isn't there it's like drag racing on a hockey rink.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 21, 2010)

Morgasm said:


> I need to eat way more so i guess thats the plan for now.



Wise choice. H-Drol will actually make you lose fat.


----------



## dlucks (Mar 21, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> Wise choice. H-Drol will actually make you lose fat.



depends on your diet bro. Unless youre an ectomorph. 

its a pretty weak ph imo. Epistane is way better


----------



## Morgasm (Mar 22, 2010)

*i have upped my intake*

well as u can probably tell, i guess im considered a "noob" at all this lol but i THOUGHT i was taking in alot of protein when i posted at first but found out from some guys that it wasnt $h!t. I was only takin in about 100g of protein a day and probably 1000something calories. but for the past two weeks ive upped it to around 200g of protein a day and over 2000 cals im not exact...i need to do that fitday you guys were talking about.  Also i did see a doc he ran tests on testerone and thyroid (sp?) whatever that is...along with i think another thing or two...he said everything came back ok so i guess i just gotta keep on eating alot and drinking protein shakes....btw what is an ectomorph?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

ectomorph is a physique similiar to a runner or basketball player-long limbs, long torso. They have a challenge gaining any type of weight as they have a fast metabolism. 
mesomorph is a bodybuilder physique such as a bodybuilder-short to tall middle of the road physique that grows well with anything-I'm jealous of these fuckers. 
endomorph is comparable to sumo wrestler-they can try to gain weight, but it usually ends up being both fat and muscle, and are usually pretty strong.

It is easy to be a combination of both. for example, I am an endo-meso,


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah bro if you can up your calorie intake from 2000 up to 3000-3500 you should start to see some gains.  2000 calories is considered an average caloric dailey intake so to see some gains your gonna have to go above it but at your wieght 200g-250g of protien dailey should be sufficient


----------



## Morgasm (Mar 22, 2010)

nvm i looked up "ectomoprh" and read about it for a little while...dlucks you probably are one of the only people that ive talked to that mentioned it but after reading about it i would have to say im a mixture of ectomoprh and whatever the more "muscualr" one is...more of ectomorph...but i read alot about it basically gotta eat eat eat eat and work hard...which is what im doing now so hopefully will get some results in a few months...one website i was reading was saying examples of famous ectomophs, endomorphs,etc....and it said brad pitt was an ectomorph???lol he seems to be athleticly built to me...whatever though thanks for all the suggestions guys i appreciate it...any other suggestions on weight gaining, throw them at me


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

If your trying to bulk stay away from cardio too bro just hit the weights


----------



## Morgasm (Mar 22, 2010)

cool man, thanks.. sh!t i like this forum better then some others ive been on cause i didnt notice it was such a noob question at first but when i posted on the other forums the same day i posted this one, everyone was being douchbags and talkin $hit basically saying i need to learn about nutrition first before i go post on forums and all that...fags...but i appreciate the advice everyone...im confident that ill get more results now that im taking more in...my gf and one of my best friends said they already see me getting a little more mass to me but iono they may jus be tryin to boost the confidence ;p i mean its only been a week and something so cant be too significant


----------



## Morgasm (Mar 22, 2010)

well i run 3 times a week after my workout and then the other 2 days i workout i dont run at all, but i only do a 10 min run at a real high speed on the treadmill (like 9 or 10)just cause i feel it work my legs alot and i HATE doing legs..but i dont think it burns many calories (according to the treadmill) and plus i usually drink about 21g of protein before the run...do you think thats cool? or what would you suggest


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah a 10min run 3 times a week isnt gonna hurt anything


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> If your trying to bulk stay away from cardio too bro just hit the weights


not so fast jcar. Cardio at ridiculous paced hour long sessions is completely out of the question. However, I have to disagree with this because cardio can also be used to keep calorie partitioning in a better state when bulking. I would add ONLY (3) 20 minute sessions as low impact walking to keep the heartrate at around 120-130 [or 60% of the maximum heartrate for his age group] to minimize the fat gain and to utilize nutrients and calories more effectively.


----------

